# 1st fattie



## hillbillyrkstr (Jun 1, 2014)

It's about damn time I rolled a fattie!














image.jpg



__ hillbillyrkstr
__ Jun 1, 2014





Started with a pound sweet Italian sausage.













image.jpg



__ hillbillyrkstr
__ Jun 1, 2014





 some red pepper flake and rooster sauce turn it from sweet to medium Italian sausage!













image.jpg



__ hillbillyrkstr
__ Jun 1, 2014





 stuffed with Swiss cheese, sautéed shrooms, and onions.













image.jpg



__ hillbillyrkstr
__ Jun 1, 2014





 thick cut bacon weaved and ready.













image.jpg



__ hillbillyrkstr
__ Jun 1, 2014





 fattie rolled up and ready to be smoked!!













image.jpg



__ hillbillyrkstr
__ Jun 1, 2014





 all this talk about rolling fatties gave me the munchies and I found this awesome straw at 7eleven! Jealous??? I know you are!! Coke squishy tastes even better with a mustache straw!!!

Had some bacon ends so I fried them up and I threw together some beans real quick and put them on the smoker as well. 

More pics later...


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 3, 2014)

How did everybody miss this one?

Looks like a great start !!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Any finished pics?

Bear


----------



## padronman (Jun 9, 2014)

Where's the rest of the pics????


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Jun 9, 2014)

image.jpg



__ hillbillyrkstr
__ Jun 9, 2014


















image.jpg



__ hillbillyrkstr
__ Jun 9, 2014


















image.jpg



__ hillbillyrkstr
__ Jun 9, 2014






Sorry bro! Lol!! I forgot all about this post. Came out real good.


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Jun 9, 2014)

image.jpg



__ hillbillyrkstr
__ Jun 9, 2014


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Jun 9, 2014)

The one pic isn't showing up for some reason.... Here's another:













image.jpg



__ hillbillyrkstr
__ Jun 9, 2014


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Jun 9, 2014)

image.jpg



__ hillbillyrkstr
__ Jun 9, 2014


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 9, 2014)

That's a Beautiful Job, HillBilly!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Looks Mighty Tasty!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	









Bear


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Jun 10, 2014)

Thank you sir. Came out ok for my first try.


----------



## padronman (Jun 14, 2014)

Whoo hoo!!   Looks great!!!  Oh and that Mustache straw RULES!

Scott


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Jun 15, 2014)

Hahahaha!! Thanks and the mustache straw does rule!


----------

